# Which of the CM nightlies do you consider the most stable?



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

This is a discussion started in the "Official Nightlies" thread. If you have a favorite nightly you think is a good all around rom for the masses, let everyone know here. Mine July 7th. It's smooth, fast, has all the latest fixes incorporated and is extremely easy on battery usage.


----------



## Silurian (Jul 9, 2012)

I went from 7/7 to 7/15 and finally ended up on 7/20. There didn't seem to be any substantial changes since the 7/20 nightly and it is working well for me. It is stable for the most part. I do get some boot loops on restart but I am not sure if that is due to CM9 or some application that is starting up. They tend to clear up in a few reboots. I also get some distorted sound once in a while which I am not sure what from. I never use the headphone jack nor play with DSP manager. Other than these two items, I get good battery life and a stable environment.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Silurian said:


> I went from 7/7 to 7/15 and finally ended up on 7/20. There didn't seem to be any substantial changes since the 7/20 nightly and it is working well for me. It is stable for the most part. I do get some boot loops on restart but I am not sure if that is due to CM9 or some application that is starting up. They tend to clear up in a few reboots. I also get some distorted sound once in a while which I am not sure what from. I never use the headphone jack nor play with DSP manager. Other than these two items, I get good battery life and a stable environment.


Not sure if or when one of J.C. Sullins fixes was merged into the nightlies, but in his testing folder here: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing there is a headphone detection glitch zip he posted there on July 19th. Don't know if it will help, but it's there if you want to try it. Just remember to do a nandroid backup before flashing any zip like this. Anyone know if this ever got merged?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a backup for 2012-07-07 that is my fall back position. My current go to is one from 2012-07-17 where my headphone issues seemed to go away. If I have any problems with the latest flash, I run home to these. I did make a backup of CM9 prior to tasting CM10 preview of JB.

I tend to watch the change logs and flash to the latest if there are a few changes. What can I say, I love the bleeding edge. Currently on 2012-08-08 with no problems in power drain nor headphone detect.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just wanted to add the Nightly 7/7/12 Download link for all those interested. You can also get all the individual test patches since then from the descriptions in my YouTube videos:

Nightly 7/7/12 Download:
http://www.mediafire...3ddnavbd47afit7

YouTube:
http://www.youtube.c...79?feature=mhee


----------



## Silurian (Jul 9, 2012)

I've moved onto 8/11 after running 7/20. It seems as stable with about .8% battery drain while asleep. I thought I read that Go Launcher worked better with the newer nightly but I still get the same icon cutoff issues inside of folders so that is the same. I don't see much difference between 7/20 and 8/11 but I didn't really expect any.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

for 0707 can advise how many patches we need to install ? coz i remember theres a few headphone fix mic fix,
touch pressure, usb wakelock. did i miss any?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

kaede said:


> for 0707 can advise how many patches we need to install ? coz i remember theres a few headphone fix mic fix,
> touch pressure, usb wakelock. did i miss any?


The 7/7 nightly already has the microphone patch, Adreno GPU patch, & Wifi Patch installed. Just add this Headphone jack patch and you should be fine. The touchpressure patch doesn't really effect much and you don't need the wakelock fix with the 7/7. Enjoy

7/7/12 Nightly Download:
http://www.mediafire...3ddnavbd47afit7

CyanogenMod 9.0.x, 4.0.3-4, gapps-ics-20120429-signed:
http://www.mediafire.com/?a0fk09q71ndmqmn

Download links in the description:


----------



## steventrannn (May 5, 2012)

I'm using the 8/10 nightly & it's stable for me. Does anyone have a link to download the USB wakelock patch?


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

steventrannn said:


> I'm using the 8/10 nightly & it's stable for me. Does anyone have a link to download the USB wakelock patch?


It's included in the latest nightly


----------



## ennu (Jul 4, 2012)

on the question: "Which of the CM nightlies do you consider the most stable?" only one answer is and will be the correct one:

*the latest nightly **







*


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ennu said:


> on the question: "Which of the CM nightlies do you consider the most stable?" only one answer is and will be the correct one:
> 
> *the latest nightly	**
> 
> ...


That's not necessarily true. Depending on your device, the apps you have installed, the way you first installed CM and other factors, your milage may vary. To add to this, some folks never seem to have problems while others are plagued with them. The 7/7 nightly seems to be the sweet spot for most while others report various issues with others nightlies. So while you say the latest nightly works best for you, for someone else it may not.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just wanted to mention that I have noticed some increased battery drain during gaming when using the 8/16 nightly. I have since gone back to my favorite 7/14nightly. Its runs the same as 7/7 but has the microphone patch installed.

I have been using the TouchPad all day with my constant Fallout2 stress testing. I often have to plug in the USB while transferring large 2gb files and it seems to charge better, off the USB, using the earlier nighties as well.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Just wanted to mention that I have noticed some increased battery drain during gaming when using the 8/16 nightly. I have since gone back to my favorite 7/14nightly. Its runs the same as 7/7 but has the microphone patch installed.
> 
> I have been using the TouchPad all day with my constant Fallout2 stress testing. I often have to plug in the USB while transferring large 2gb files and it seems to charge better, off the USB, using the earlier nighties as well.


I just got my Touchpad back from crack repairs. I found a new nightly posted: cm-9-20120819-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip.
BBQlog listed a few changes to framework on the 17th with a large number of updates to sony (probably of no effect to touchpad). Since I had wiped my TP before sending in to HP, I have a nice chance to do a clean install and decided to load this one.

This nightly looks very promissing. Charging from 0% (flashing home leds) to full was 3 hours. I've been acoustom to 4+ hours on fully drained tablet using 2 amp HP AC (USB) charger. Also I got my highest ever Antutu benchmark of 7522 when fully OC to performance 1.782GHz on both cores.

First looks at Mic, Video (streamed and local usb media), WiFi, headphones, bluetooth and a few other performance tests look positive and I'm thinking the 0819 nightly is a winner in my book. My overnight sleep drain looks nice and low at -28 to -38 with a -68 single spike. I still am putting it through its paces.

And before anyone can ask: no camera, no VPN.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Zzed said:


> I just got my Touchpad back from crack repairs. I found a new nightly posted: cm-9-20120819-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip.
> BBQlog listed a few changes to framework on the 17th with a large number of updates to sony (probably of no effect to touchpad). Since I had wiped my TP before sending in to HP, I have a nice chance to do a clean install and decided to load this one.
> 
> This nightly looks very promissing. Charging from 0% (flashing home leds) to full was 3 hours. I've been acoustom to 4+ hours on fully drained tablet using 2 amp HP AC (USB) charger. Also I got my highest ever Antutu benchmark of 7522 when fully OC to performance 1.782GHz on both cores.
> ...


What no camera







haha. Thanks for the detailed info! Gaming performance is important to me. I was running fallout2 ok but a little bit more performance would be great. I'm going to test this out now


----------



## HankB (Aug 24, 2011)

I've just installed the 0819 as my first step beyond CM7. I've only spent a couple minutes with it but so far I'm really pleased. Voice input works (Woo!) And I can now install Chrome and Chrome to phone. 

Charging seems a little slow but I just got a Touchstone and I'm giving that a try as well. HP claims it should charger as fast as a direct USB connection but I'm a little skeptical of that. Plus I'm charging with the folio cover on it which may reduce efficiency.

Many thanks to the dev team!

My biggest issues are unfamiliarity with ICS/Nova. I'm running the Nova launcher on ICS on my RAZR MAXX but some things are different. For example on the phone I can tap the lock icon and then the icon to the right of it to unlock the screen. That doesn't work on the TP. I figured out some interesting ways of unlocking the screen before I tried dragging one icon to the other to unlock.







The other issue I need to sort out is that notifications use black text on a very dark background and are unreadable.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

HankB said:


> I've just installed the 0819 as my first step beyond CM7. I've only spent a couple minutes with it but so far I'm really pleased. Voice input works (Woo!) And I can now install Chrome and Chrome to phone.
> 
> Charging seems a little slow but I just got a Touchstone and I'm giving that a try as well. HP claims it should charger as fast as a direct USB connection but I'm a little skeptical of that. Plus I'm charging with the folio cover on it which may reduce efficiency.
> 
> ...


If you have doubts on charging efficeincy, check out the JCSullins tool: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/apps/TPChargeTest-v1.0.apk
It's barebones, yet very serviceable. You can see how your stock AC charger has Max: 2000mA, Touchstone: 1400mA, USB: 500mA (and iPad or "fast charger") 900mA.

The notifications is a weakness on ICS/Nova launcher? I would get the same problem when updating to a Charge Icon mod. I stopped using those and stuck with turning on the % display on Nightly settings.


----------



## HankB (Aug 24, 2011)

Zzed said:


> If you have doubts on charging efficeincy, check out the JCSullins tool: http://goo.im/devs/j...geTest-v1.0.apk
> It's barebones, yet very serviceable. You can see how your stock AC charger has Max: 2000mA, Touchstone: 1400mA, USB: 500mA (and iPad or "fast charger") 900mA.


Thanks, I'm checking it out.



> The notifications is a weakness on ICS/Nova launcher? I would get the same problem when updating to a Charge Icon mod. I stopped using those and stuck with turning on the % display on Nightly settings.


Perhaps an issue with the theme. I have three themes installed (Androidian, Honeycomb 3D-SB icons, System) and of the three, only the Honeycomb theme has the 'black on black notifications' problem.


----------



## MrPuddington (Oct 15, 2011)

ennu said:


> on the question: "Which of the CM nightlies do you consider the most stable?" only one answer is and will be the correct one:
> 
> *the latest nightly*


Yes, unless there is a regression. Of course you can check the bug tracker, but there is no guarantee that bugs are always marked against the correct build, and in any case the list may be incomplete.

This is the key problem from the user perspective: some nightlies are quite good, others not so much, and there is no easy way of finding out which ones.


----------

